# Whats a good free space wiper?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone please know of a good, reliable and well known hard drive wipe program that only wipes free space securely?

Thank you


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

UPDATE: I found a great free wiper, that wipes free hard disc space too.

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Another is BCWipe ... Very reliable ...


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

When I use Eraser, it gives me an option to wipe "cluster tip area".

What exactly is the cluster tip area?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Chevy said:


> Another is BCWipe ... Very reliable ...


Yes, I saw BCWipe also. Yet I chose to use Heidi's Eraser because of the following information I read:

"Eraser wins Chip Magazine's
BEST FILE SHREDDER AWARD
when compared with
East-Tec Eraser 5.6, Shredder 2.5.3, InternetSpurenVernicter 7.0.2,
DataVernichter 7.3.0.4,
BCWipe 3.0.5,
Shredder 5.0 & File Shredder 5.5"

Now, I am not sure who Chip Magazine is or who did the testing, or how accurate that statement is... but it sounds good  lol

I am very happy with Heidi's Eraser, it does exactly what I want


----------

